# المنتدى منتدى الأقسام العامه الأقسام العامه قسم الترحيب والتهنئة والمناسبات للأعضاء  عدنا

## امير الصمت

السلام عليكمورحمة الله وباركته 
اخواني واخواتي اعضاء منتدى المغربى للمحمول
عدت بعد غياب طويل,,,,,, بسبب ظروف خارج عن ارادتى   
عدت وكلي شوق للقياكم  
أتمنى ان  تكون جميعا بالف خير وعسى ان يوفقني الله واياكم فيما ننفع به 
ديننا وننفع به انفسنا 
تقديري واحترامي ,,,,

----------


## mohamed73

مرحبا بك  اخويا حسين

----------


## seffari

الحمد لله  علي السلامه عودا حميدا

----------


## امير الصمت

> مرحبا بك  اخويا حسين

  ترحب بك الجنة اخويا العزيز راك منور كيف العادة

----------


## امير الصمت

> الحمد لله  علي السلامه عودا حميدا

 شكرا لك اخى اتمنى ان اكون خفيف الضل عليكم

----------

